# Black Japanese Trapdoor Snails



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a few livebearing black Japanese trapdoor snails you would want to give me?

If you don't want to pay for shipping, I'd be willing to do it. Also would trade some Malaysian trumpet snails for 'em if you'd like.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I don't have the snails you are looking for, but I have red, pink, bronze and brown rams, I will trade for a few MTS.


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

vreugy said:


> I don't have the snails you are looking for, but I have red, pink, bronze and brown rams, I will trade for a few MTS.


Thank you for the offer! I will definitely keep you in mind in the future (if you will) for the rams. Right now, I'd very much like to have some trapdoor snails in a particular tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

No problem. As many as I have, I am sure they will be there for a few years.  

Any one else want some???


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

Just bumping this up in case someone has some snails you might want to send off on a fun journey!


----------

